# Omg.....



## Lillady82

Well well it finally happened, i did a test last night and this morning and it was :bfp:

I'm so happy....

:hug: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: Congratulations hun :happydance:


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations - fab news. :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: 

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Munchkin

Congrats hun!


----------



## doc123

congrats!! Well done!!!!


----------



## louisaL

oh wow well done!!! xxx


----------



## Newbie77

Congratulations....x.


----------



## Halle71

Congratulations.

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Hx


----------



## buffycat

congratulations! am sooo pleased for you!!!!!

luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations! Fab news!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## honey08

CONGRATULATIONS!! how long av u been ttc??


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats to you x


----------



## godivalocks

Congrats!


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## HAYS

congrats xxxx


----------



## Dee_H

Congrats hun...great news:hugs:


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations x


----------



## Ema

Congrats XxxX


----------



## wilbrabeany

Yay congrats hun.xxx


----------



## babycake69

Conratulations heres to a Healthy 9 months!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lillady82

honey08 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! how long av u been ttc??

Hiya hun, was ttc for 3 months after being on the pill for 11 years so not too bad.

Thank you too everyone, i'm the happiest person in the world today, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:. You guys are all great and i'm throwing mass amounts of babydust your way. mwah

xxx

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## tinkerbell123

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Logiebear

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/123/123510vl41zvzjt7.gif


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## dannydustcart

+congratultions xxxxx


----------



## trishk

congratulations! Well done! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats on your :bfp:!! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!!


----------



## Suzanne

Congratulations hun, here's hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nicnac

Congratulations!!!!


Wishing you H&H for your PG


----------



## Younglutonmum

So pleased for you hun!!

Enjoy your pregnancy

:hug: 

xxx


----------



## hayley352

yey congrats xx


----------



## saraendepity

congrats !!! :yipee::headspin::wohoo::dance:
hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babycakes76

Woohoo!!! congrats to you both xx


----------



## celine

Lillady82 said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!! how long av u been ttc??
> 
> Hiya hun, was ttc for 3 months after being on the pill for 11 years so not too bad.
> 
> Thank you too everyone, i'm the happiest person in the world today, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:. You guys are all great and i'm throwing mass amounts of babydust your way. mwah
> 
> xxx
> 
> :hug: :hug: :hug:Click to expand...


Wow thats excellent!! Congrats hunny and have a h&h 9 months :)


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations!! xXx


----------



## akamummy

That is wonderful news sweety...congrats darl...have a H & H 9 months! You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## Lillady82

Hi

You guys are all brill, I was at the hospital last night getting my booking in and my scan is booked for September 11th. 

:cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## Belle

Congratulations. xx


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Dee_H

Woohoo...congrats love!!:hugs:


----------



## Belle

congrats! xx


----------



## Ann-Marie

:happydance:
https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg182/LazerFlash/congratulations_blue_rainbow.gif


----------



## Logiebear

To you and your oh https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/123/123510vl41zvzjt7.gif


----------



## Logiebear

.


----------



## bambikate

congratulations! x x


----------



## Lu28

Big congrats darling!!! :happydance::yipee:


----------



## techi_girly

Congrats on your BFP babe xx


----------



## Carley

Congratulations!!!!!! :)


----------

